

Existential Angst Factory (2008) - nopassrecover
http://lesswrong.com/lw/sc/existential_angst_factory/

======
nopassrecover
This has been mentioned in comments before but it hasn't been submitted before
and is worthy of a read. The quote out of The 4HWW that excitement is what we
should pursue, not happiness really hit home.

Some links I found relevant while going over older HN articles:

Comment by Fallentimes quoting Tom Preston-Werner:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=338357>

Source of said comment: [http://tom.preston-werner.com/2008/10/18/how-i-
turned-down-3...](http://tom.preston-werner.com/2008/10/18/how-i-turned-
down-300k.html)

Comment by Keyist: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=849855>

Comment by jodrellblank: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1036228>

Related article by Reg Braithwaite:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=589200>

~~~
akkartik
My hard-won approach to existential angst:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=101014>

more: <http://akkartik.name/search_results?q=existential+angst>

